# Senior Citizens Drink Up!  Moderate Alcohol Use Can Lead to Better Memory!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

Moderate alcohol use by seniors can lead to better memory.  http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Alzhe...!-Moderate-Alcohol-Leads-to-Better-Memory.htm




> Oct.         23, 2014 – If you are a senior age 60 or older and do not have dementia,         new research supports previous studies that have found moderate alcohol         consumption improves your ability to recall memories of events –          episodic memory.
> 
> Moderate alcohol consumption was also linked with a         larger volume in the hippocampus, a brain region critical for episodic         memory. The relationship between light alcohol consumption and episodic         memory goes away if hippocampal volume is factored in, providing new         evidence that hippocampal functioning is the critical factor in these         improvements.
> 
> The researchers note that the amount of alcohol         consumption had no impact on executive function or overall mental         ability.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh good!  Cheers! I like beers/ales, rose or red wine, and sometimes a cocktail on a beach.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't drink anymore.. It started upsetting my stomach..  But I enjoy a Rum and Coke, or Gin and Tonic once in a while.  I never could drink beer.. It looks so good on a hot day, but I cannot stand the taste.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2014)

I love beer....upsets my belly anymore so don't drink it. Once in awhile glass of wine. As far as memory goes, I.......forgot.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Can't drink anymore.. It started upsetting my stomach..  But I enjoy a Rum and Coke, or Gin and Tonic once in a while.  I never could drink beer.. It looks so good on a hot day, but I cannot stand the taste.



Too much red wine gives me serious heartburn, so I don't drink it often.  There are many kinds of beer and I really like the brewpubs where they brew their own.  My husband brews IPA's in the garage and his are really good.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 24, 2014)

I drink a half glass of red muscadine wine most evenings. That's the only alcohol I drink.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 24, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Too much red wine gives me serious heartburn, so I don't drink it often.  There are many kinds of beer and I really like the brewpubs where they brew their own.  My husband brews IPA's in the garage and his are really good.



Yes... that's what happened to me with wine... heartburn at the least... or diarrhea is I drink more than a glass or two.   It never bothered me before when I was younger and could drink all evening..  Now?  forget it..  What happens to us old folks?  Guess our guts are saying  "whoa... that's enough"


----------



## Twixie (Oct 24, 2014)

I love beer..the trouble is my aging bladder doesn't..I drink a couple and then need the loo...I get paranoid that the people in the pub are saying ''Is she off to the loo *again*??

Then I have to admit defeat and have a gin and tonic..otherwise I would be sitting on the loo with my other half bringing the beer into me!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... that's what happened to me with wine... heartburn at the least... or diarrhea is I drink more than a glass or two.   It never bothered me before when I was younger and could drink all evening..  Now?  forget it..  What happens to us old folks?  Guess our guts are saying  "whoa... that's enough"



I'm okay with rose', but not red.  I can still eat really spicy food though.  Beer causes no problems (except calories!)


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 24, 2014)

I can count on one hand the number of glasses of beer I have had in my life.. It stinks to me.   BUT.... I have enjoyed a glass of Guinness, believe it or not.. It fascinates me the way it cascades in the glass... It tastes a little like cold coffee to me..


----------



## Twixie (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I can count on one hand the number of glasses of beer I have had in my life.. It stinks to me.   BUT.... I have enjoyed a glass of Guinness, believe it or not.. It fascinates me the way it cascades in the glass... It tastes a little like cold coffee to me..



It's lager I drink..blonde beer..I did go to a ''real ale'' fest once..I had 2 half pints..it went through me like a freight train...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I can count on one hand the number of glasses of beer I have had in my life.. It stinks to me.   BUT.... I have enjoyed a glass of Guinness, believe it or not.. It fascinates me the way it cascades in the glass... It tastes a little like cold coffee to me..



Don't like Guinness at all or any dark beer.  I was an occasional beer drinker before we went to Uganda for two years, but while living there I became a big beer drinker...and have stayed one, and my taste has 'matured' so that I like a lot of different types of beer and ales. The only thing really limiting my beer consumption is the calories.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2014)

Twixie said:


> It's lager I drink..blonde beer..I did go to a ''real ale'' fest once..I had 2 half pints..it went through me like a freight train...



I like to try all the different ones at Wetherspoons.  They always have a good selection which changes constantly.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Beefeater will keep me alive!  Maybe to 105!  I'll drink, and do, to that...


----------



## Twixie (Oct 24, 2014)

But the best drink I have ever tasted is Bollinger champagne..it is luscious..

It's around £40 a bottle..but when you get into the seriously aged bottles..it can cost thousands..


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been having a drink at night for years. Had one last night.........I think.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 24, 2014)

LOL Bullie76..


----------



## Falcon (Oct 24, 2014)

I drink because it's there.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll have an occasional Margarita or a glass of wine when I'm not driving.


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I drink a half glass of red muscadine wine most evenings. That's the only alcohol I drink.



Ditto here. I also like Merlot. Half a glass in my favorite glass and that's it. Time for bed.


----------

